# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  Rinspeed Snap, vehicle-sized “skateboard”, Rinspeed AG, Zumikon, Switzerland

## Airicist

Developer - Rinspeed AG

Home page - rinspeed.com/en/Snap_48_concept-car.html

microSNAP - rinspeed.com/en/microSNAP_50_concept-car.html

----------


## Airicist

Rinspeed Snap

Published on Dec 13, 2017




> Gentex Corporation provided key technologies for the latest concept vehicle from automotive think tank and car design powerhouse Rinspeed, which for nearly 40 years has churned out designs intended to inspire the transportation industry and promote future mobility systems.
> 
> Rinspeed’s latest, called Snap, would allow users to summon a vehicle-sized “skateboard” that would dock with personalized passenger “pods” and autonomously drive them to work, shopping, camping, or anywhere they wanted to go.
> 
> For Snap, Gentex provided unique biometric passenger authentication modules, vehicle-to-home automation control, and dimmable glass sensor shrouds.

----------


## Airicist

Rinspeed's Snap! 2018 Car powered by NXP

Published on Jan 31, 2018




> Snap! is Rinspeed’s latest concept car that uses NXP Smart Antenna technology and BlueBox autonomous development platform. Unveiled at CES, Snap! tackles the efficiency and lifecycle problem of hardware components. Its high-wear chassis (“skateboard“) can separate from the exchangeable, flexible passenger cell (“pod”). It’s an entirely new take on ecosystem.

----------


## Airicist

Disruptive, modular, flexible: The autonomous car of the future enabled by NXP technology

Published on Jan 31, 2019




> Ultimate flexibility — the Rinspeed MicroSnap shows what's possible when the pod separates from the chassis. Use a passenger pod to shuttle colleagues to work in the morning, then swap it for a hot meal delivery service that brings lunch later. All of the pods use the same chassis, which is loaded with NXP solutions from the connectivity, driver replacement, powertrain and vehicle dynamics, body and comfort, and in-vehicle experience domains. Whether shared, owned or rented, the uses of this concept car are endless!

----------


## Airicist

Vehicle of the Future: NXP Concept Car from CES 2019

Published on Mar 28, 2019




> Clara Otero Perez, Director of Systems Innovations at NXP Semiconductors, steps through our new concept car demo that was built with Rinspeed. Follow along as she points out technology that's moving mobility in new, exciting directions. Clara shows how safe and secure electrification, autonomy and connectivity solutions offer carmakers flexible, modular solutions for vehicles of the future.

----------


## Airicist

Rinspeed's "Snap" concept vehicle

Published on Jul 23, 2019




> The legendary Frank Rinderknecht on his vision for the future of mobility, the favorite of his many famous concept cars and how to correctly pronounce his name. (From the archives of our travels around CES 2019.)

----------

